# Leica Nocticron 42.5mm f/1.2



## Snodge (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd not come across this Leica Nocticron 42.5mm f/1.2 lens before, it's for Micro 4/3 cameras, and Gordon Laing at Cameralabs has some test images up at http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Leica_DG_Nocticron_42-5mm_f1-2_H-NS043E/ if anyone is curious.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 8, 2014)

Definitely not bad!


----------

